
Darkwinds 1.0: Fully-featured trading card game with ERC721 tokens - phaser
https://playdarkwinds.com/development/2018/11/13/darkwinds-first-edition-released.html
======
lacartulina
I tried it today and played against the A.I. several times and couldn’t win
but I had a fun time playing it. Rules are easy to understand and the game is
very familiar. I just want to say that the bot kicked my a __!

------
dplastico
Looks amazing

